# Bad Obsession Motorsport - Projects Binky & Escargot



## Forsh

Binky - Episode 27






Escargot - Episode 4






Serious skills!

Best channel in the "_YouTubeiverse_"

Quality not quantity!


----------



## talisman

Totally agree, watch and learn has helped me look at doing things differently, making a template out of decent cardboard is huge help, and several step drills which i use all the time now...looking forward to the strip down and paint...


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Aye, I haven't missed a Binky episode from the start. :thumb:


----------



## wayne451

I’ve not watched the Binky ones in a while but watched the first dozen or so back to back one night. Great viewing.


----------



## Darlofan

Absolutely the best YouTube channel I've come across. The attention to detail, skills involved as well as the editing and banter is just brilliant.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Episode 28 the strip down is out


----------



## Fentum

Episode 29 up

"Nobody wants to work with a scabby flange"...


----------



## Darlofan

Fentum said:


> Episode 29 up
> 
> "Nobody wants to work with a scabby flange"...


That was a thing of beauty afterwards. The work they put in is incredible.


----------



## Fentum

Darlofan said:


> That was a thing of beauty afterwards. The work they put in is incredible.


I know that they have the Escargot to work on as well, but I do wonder how they will fill their time once the Mini is done. I hope with nothing so mundane as actually rallying it:driver::car::lol:!


----------



## Forsh

*FLANGE!*

Episode 29 is out and gets close to a detailing episode!


----------



## Forsh

Well I'm late to the party on this one!

@Fentum, they have an MG SVR waiting in the wings
One of the last unfinished shells that was at the start of assembly when it all went **** Up






I have a feeling BOM is a gift that will keep on giving!


----------



## DLGWRX02

Fentum said:


> I know that they have the Escargot to work on as well, but I do wonder how they will fill their time once the Mini is done. I hope with nothing so mundane as actually rallying it:driver::car::lol:!


plenty to keep them on going


----------



## Darlofan

Fentum said:


> I know that they have the Escargot to work on as well, but I do wonder how they will fill their time once the Mini is done. I hope with nothing so mundane as actually rallying it:driver::car::lol:!


Doesn't matter with these two. They could be doing up a wheelbarrow and make it watchable.


----------



## Fentum

Forsh said:


> Well I'm late to the party on this one!
> 
> @Fentum, they have an MG SVR waiting in the wings
> One of the last unfinished shells that was at the start of assembly when it all went **** Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling BOM is a gift that will keep on giving!


Wow!

Interestingly, the man who originally designed this with De Tomaso - when it was the Mangusta, before the project and plant was sold to Qvale and then on to MG - is a neighbour and mate of mine here in Italy.


----------



## Forsh

Ep30!
This weekend!
Engine-tastic baby!


----------



## Darlofan

Forsh said:


> Ep30!
> This weekend!
> Engine-tastic baby!


Saw that earlier. Family are away this weekend so I can put it on the big screen and watch in comfort. 😀😀


----------



## Fentum

And Episode 30 is up:


----------



## Forsh

:wave: Hi Al!


:wave: Hi Woody!



Class - as always!


----------



## Darlofan

Another fantastic episode, the work they do is incredible. I could watch them all day long.


----------



## Starbuck88

That Engine Episode was absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Forsh

Outtakes to put a smile on our faces...


----------



## Fentum

Escargot Part V for your delectation and delight:


----------



## NeilG40

Just seen on instragram the next episode of Binky is out this weekend.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B_kRXCfnu29/


----------



## Fentum

And here we are:


----------



## Forsh

That inlet manifold!!!

:doublesho


----------



## Darlofan

Forsh said:


> That inlet manifold!!!
> 
> :doublesho


Fantastic bit of work but everything they do is. 
There's never a bad episode. 
I'm thinking of going back to the start and rewatching them.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Darlofan said:


> Fantastic bit of work but everything they do is.
> There's never a bad episode.
> I'm thinking of going back to the start and rewatching them.


I've done that twice over the last 6 or 7 years. Never gets old.


----------



## huddo

Watched the whole project so far over the last couple of days, the skill and attention to detail is something to behold. Can’t wait to see Binky finished.


----------



## JB052

Bracketry awards semi-finals


----------



## Darlofan

New vid on. Hour long on stripping the gearbox.😀😀


----------



## Darlofan

New one is out, their longest video yet.😀😀


----------



## Fentum

Blooming CV19 - we're long overdue the monthly update on Binky and nothing on the Escargot for four months...

P


----------



## Forsh

They have been quite busy to be fair.
They've entered the CCC - https://brscc.co.uk/formulae/brscc-citycar-cup/
with a Citroen C1
Richard raced last week and was due to race in the next round at Anglesea weekend after next but that's been postponed

A new BOM YouTube series is due to start mid Sept


----------



## Forsh

from Twitter


----------



## Forsh

I suspect if Binky is still away at the paint shop, and Anglesea cancelled, some race car transportation might be pushed up the "to-do" list


----------



## Fentum

Forsh said:


> I suspect if Binky is still away at the paint shop, and Anglesea cancelled, some race car transportation might be pushed up the "to-do" list


Here's hoping!

P


----------



## Darlofan

Anyone seen the bargain racement one out today?
Brilliant as ever, weekly episodes as well.


----------



## Forsh

Hands up who's been checking Autotrader? Don't forget to filter out the 5 door


----------



## Forsh

Ep.2 of *Bargain Racement* is out


----------



## Fentum

And the latest episode:


----------



## Fentum

Part Six:


----------



## Forsh

*@12:39*



BOM said:


> ...far from optimal!


:lol:


----------



## JB052

Forsh said:


> *@12:39*
> 
> :lol:


Good spot


----------



## Fentum

Part 7:


----------



## Forsh

Responding to a tweet...



BOM on Twitter said:


> Do you really think we'd go to the extreme lengths and years that we've gone to only to lose interest? Hope to have episode 33 later this month.]


YAY!


----------



## Darlofan

Loved last week's bargain racement. His strategy of pit timing to win the race was genius. F1 have teams of strategists to come up with decisions like that.


----------



## Forsh

Nothing to do with strategy!

Polish your helmet - win the race!

Simples!


----------



## Forsh




----------



## Forsh




----------



## Forsh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329888423583354880
This makes me happy!


----------



## Forsh

Don't get tooooo excited but...


----------



## Darlofan

They've started a new channel. BOMTV

Lovely looking Jag on the first one.


----------



## Forsh

More tease...


----------



## Darlofan

What do we reckon, Xmas/New Year for the big reveal? End 2020 on a positive high.


----------



## Forsh

Grey is the new magnolia!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337155158376128513
From what I've read on Richards Twitter feed they are hoping for ep.33 to be out this year


----------



## Forsh

Darlofan said:


> What do we reckon, Xmas/New Year for the big reveal? End 2020 on a positive high.


Unfortunately BOM are tweeting the new year now due to let downs and lock downs but we might have an "Howie Did It!" this year

I'm thinking wheel arches :car:


----------



## Forsh

Waaaaait forrrr it!


----------



## Forsh

Heads up guys!


----------



## SunnyBoi

Ooh when is the next binky episode coming?


----------



## Forsh

Not long now...
It's expected sometime before next Christmas
Exciting times!


----------



## Forsh

SunnyBoi said:


> Ooh when is the next binky episode coming?


9 days!

Ep.33 Friday 29th Jan


----------



## Darlofan

Forsh said:


> 9 days!
> 
> Ep.33 Friday 29th Jan


This is going to be a good one.


----------



## Forsh

Enjoy!


----------



## Darlofan

Absolutely stunning work as always. Loved the voice over too describing every process in detail.


----------



## Forsh

To have that kind of plan in your minds eye is one thing but to follow through with it to achieve such a stunning result, (as Rich would say..) is quite the thing!

I think seeing will be believing to get the full visual effect
Would going to see it in the flesh be an _*essential journey*_? :driver:


----------



## Darlofan

Forsh said:


> To have that kind of plan in your minds eye is one thing but to follow through with it to achieve such a stunning result, (as Rich would say..) is quite the thing!
> 
> I think seeing will be believing to get the full visual effect
> Would going to see it in the flesh be an _*essential journey*_? :driver:


I'd pay to see it.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Absolutely brilliant, wow. I’ve followed this build from day one over 7 years now, and to think they may only be a few more episodes to come is a bit like that feeling you get after a few years organising your wedding and honeymoon then in the blink of an eye your home with nothing to plan.


----------



## SunnyBoi

Yay!


----------



## DLGWRX02

Episode 34 out


----------



## Darlofan

DLGWRX02 said:


> Episode 34 out Project Binky - Episode 34 - Austin Mini GT-Four - Turbocharged 4WD Mini - YouTube


Another cracker. :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

Never fails to impress. Literally, the work of genius. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## madstaff

Episode 35 out tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## Forsh

And Ep. 36 out next week - Exciting times!

And Binky public debut at http://www.historicrallyfestival.com/site/index.php


----------



## transtek

Nothing on YT yet? Maybe it is late coming out? Anyway, I can't believe this might be coming to an end, it's like watching your child grow and then leave home!!!

EDIT: Just gone live on YT!:


----------



## Forsh

Part deux!

Ep. 36


----------



## Fentum

Is that not the cleanest and neatest retro mod ever achieved? I am in awe. 

Peter


----------



## Forsh

It is a thing of beauty!

Shame they had that bloody great leak though!


----------



## Darlofan

Tremendous episode as always. The work they do is incredible. Putting bolts through that fresh paintwork must have been nerve-wracking.
The humour in the commentary too is brilliant.


----------



## Forsh

Yes the paint must be a constant worry

I notice the front strut acquired a wrapping of cloth once it had smacked the inner wing


----------



## 20vKarlos

Fentum said:


> Is that not the cleanest and neatest retro mod ever achieved? I am in awe.
> 
> Peter


We've all been in awe for four (eight) years mate :lol:

I've watched this series three times now and I'm desperately waiting for the truck episodes to continue, as that is also next level work!


----------



## Forsh

@20vkarlos have you been abducted by aliens?

8th anniversary of Ep.1 is tomorrow 17th Aug!

Doesn't time fly when you're having fun!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Forsh said:


> @20vkarlos have you been abducted by aliens?
> 
> 8th anniversary of Ep.1 is tomorrow 17th Aug!
> 
> Doesn't time fly when you're having fun!


I literally realised this as soon as I'd posted and came back to edit… I'll leave it though :lol:


----------



## Cookies

Forsh said:


> @20vkarlos have you been abducted by aliens?
> 
> 8th anniversary of Ep.1 is tomorrow 17th Aug!
> 
> Doesn't time fly when you're having fun!


I remember it well. It's also my son's birthday, so we will be celebrating with cake.... 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum

A snippet of Binky in the wild that I found going down a YouTube rabbit hole…






Peter


----------



## Forsh

I spent the day in the rain at Weston on the Saturday - gutted they couldn't make it and that I couldn't make it back on the Sunday


----------



## Darlofan

Looking at their twitter yesterday there's an issue with getting it in gear. Content for next video


----------



## Forsh

Wonder if it's the 'box or linkage?


----------



## Forsh

Pretty sure the cable will be OK, after all they made it through Quality Control!


----------



## DLGWRX02

Is it me or possibly the angle it was filmed at but look at the spacing of the front wheel in the arch. From the drivers side it looks to be much more forward than the passenger side? 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan

DLGWRX02 said:


> Is it me or possibly the angle it was filmed at but look at the spacing of the front wheel in the arch. From the drivers side it looks to be much more forward than the passenger side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Must be the angle. With the precision they've put in to this I can't imagine they'd get the wheels out like that.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Darlofan said:


> Must be the angle. With the precision they've put in to this I can't imagine they'd get the wheels out like that.


It's not just my eyes then lol. You can see what I mean though.


----------



## transtek

Episode 37 goes live in an hour (7:00 p.m. GMT)!


----------



## Darlofan

Making that new flexi shaft was what makes these 2 so good. Loved it, didn't have a clue what he was on about as to how it solved it but genius work all the same.


----------



## notfub

What about that clutch pedal linkage, (there's a phrase I never thought I'd be writing)....so much effort to get the design spot on. In fact the entire build has been fascinating to watch.


----------



## Forsh

That Clutch linkage would have been difficult enough but when you consider the space constraints - wow, just wow!


----------

